# Baroque binary form pieces with first half ending in unusual keys?



## atlanteanmuse (May 29, 2013)

I am interested in finding binary-form pieces from the Baroque that end the first half in a key other than the dominant, the tonic, or the relative major for minor key movements. (Yeah, sounds weird, but it may have a bearing on a music dissertation I'm working on as well as being a topic of interest for me!) 

The only pieces I know right now are two movements from Bach's B flat major Suite BWV821 (the Allemande and Courante), and the Scarlatti Sonata K130 in A flat major. 

I have certainly heard other examples in which the first half ends on the mediant (for major key works), the submediant, or even the subtonic, but can't identify the exact pieces. 
For example, a Vivaldi(?) chamber work (Trio Sonata?) in D minor, in which the middle movement (B flat major) closes its first half in D minor... 
Also an early violin sonata in E minor by an Italian composer whose name I have completely forgotten, in which the fifth or sixth movement (a minuet) closes its first section in D major. 

So yeah, if anyone can identify any Baroque pieces or movements that fit the bill, please let me know - could be either a single piece or a movement from a suite or sonata etc.


----------

